# Umstieg: KDE3.5.10 -> KD4.3 ... 4 Problemchen

## js08

hi,

nachdem das 3.5er Zeug ja demnächst rausfliegt und der Overlay kde-sunset(kde3) auch net so richtig funzt (zahlreiche Manifest-einträge werden angemeckert). hab ich mich zum vermeintlichen geringeren Übel entschlossen und gestern Abend den Umstieg auf die aktuelle 4.3er Variante gewagt.

Dabei bin ich bisher auf 4 Probleme gestossen.

1) Rechner verwendet UTC. Als normaler User bekommen alle Uhren/Kalender/System-Settings lediglich die local und die UTC Timezone zur Auswahl angeboten (wobei local = UTC ist in dem Fall) .(unter root hab ich die Auswahl)

2) Bei den System-Settings sind die KDE-Services leer (weder startup services noch load on demand) - als root hab ich die Auswahl.

3) da ich dolphin mit seinen was auch immer gearteten "places" nicht so brauchbar finde, nutz ich den 4.3 er konqueror weiter als filemanager. nur funktionieren hier lediglich die file bzw. http bookmarks. meine ftp, ssh(fish), usw. bookmarks funktionieren allerdings nimmer.

4) bei den Window-Behavior-Einstellungen hab ich ausgewählt, dass beim Move der Inhalt NICHT angezeigt werden soll. Ich hatte erwartet, dass dann ein Rahmen beim Move andeutungsweise zu sehen ist. Den Rahmen sieht man allerdings nur in 50% der Fälle und 2mal blieben auch Artefakte auf dem Bildschirm zurück. Liegt vielleicht an der Mehrlast durch KDE4 oder am Treiber???

...1) 2) vielleicht irgendein Rechteproblem ?? 

....3) irgendwas kio-mäsig verschusselt ??

----------

## franzf

Klingt so bissl nach alte Configs übernommen...

Kannst du mal nen komplett neuen User testen?

Die meisten Configs sind eh nimmer zu gebrauchen, also am besten ausloggen, ~/.kde* umbenennen, neu einloggen und alle Daten, die dir wichtig sind, importieren. Z.B. deine Mails usw.

Aber vllt rettet dich ja schon ein

```
kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
```

----------

## js08

-das hatte ich auch schon gedacht und war mein allererster Gedanke gestern.

(man kennt das Spiel ja von kde3, da konnte man sich auch das .kde-Verzeichnis

zerschiessen bis nix mehr ging)

hab deshalb gestern zunächst mal ~/.kde4 verschoben, hat nichts gebracht, 

dann nen jungfräulichen test-user angelegt, aber bei dem schaut's genauso aus.

-mein nächster Gedanke war mir fehlen irgendwelche kio/timezone-Packages, 

ist aber alles vorhanden und es wurden auch keine Files aus den globale KDE-

Verzeichnissen gelöscht....

----------

## Yamakuzure

Vielleicht ist es das:

```
==> /var/log/portage/kde-base:kdelibs-4.3.1-r2:20091018-171720.log <==

 * If you experience weird application behavior (missing texts, etc.) run as root:

 * # chmod 755 -R /usr/share/config
```

Oh, und wenn du vorher KDE3 drauf hattest, dann sind die Temp-Verzeichnisse vielleicht noch mit dem alten Krempel gefüllt. Vielleicht hilft das:

```
# rm -rf /tmp/kde* /tmp/ksock* /var/tmp/kde*
```

----------

## s.hase

zu 1. ktimezoned installiert?

----------

## js08

^ installiert ist er.

^^ probier ich nachher.

hab noch'n virtuelles kvm-image mit fedora rawhide auf der kiste. und fedora hat ja schon länger keine 3er kde version mehr. bin da momentan am directory abgleichen - denn dort funktionieren zumindest die services...

----------

## js08

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ist es das:
> 
> ```
> ==> /var/log/portage/kde-base:kdelibs-4.3.1-r2:20091018-171720.log <==
> 
> ...

 

das wars nicht - bzw hat nicht geholfen, war aber ein guter Tipp

denn statt /usr/share/config war's /usr/share/kde4/services wo die subdirectory-rights vollkommen daneben waren

Problem 2 - das Nichtvorhandensein der Services hat sich damit gelöst.

Problem 1 - die timezonen werden jetzt auch angezeigt und sind auswählbar

Problem 3 - fish/ssh geht, ftp nicht hmmm...

Problem 4 - hab ich jetzt umgangen in dem jetzt beim Movedoch den Window-Inhalt anzeigen lasse

----------

## Yamakuzure

Dann hats ja wenigstens etwas geholfen.  :Smile:  fein!

Bei FTP bin ich etwas überfragt. Meine ganzen "ftp://<ip adresse>"-Einträge funktionieren tadellos im Dolphin. *kopfkratz* ...

----------

## js08

tja, ich frag mich nur welcher halbgare ebuild mir die Verzeichnisrechte zerschossen hat, denn installiert ist das 4er KDE Zeug seit kde4 im Repository ist und upgedatet wurd's auch ständig. Nur genutzt wurden eben bis zum Umstieg nur einige vereinzelte kde4 Apps. 

Im dolphin hab das mit ftp noch nicht ausprobiert, wenn's da auch nicht geht ist es bestimmt noch so ein config issue.

----------

## js08

 *js08 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im dolphin hab das mit ftp noch nicht ausprobiert, wenn's da auch nicht geht ist es bestimmt noch so ein config issue.

 

sodele: funktioniert weder im dolphin noch im konqueror - beide versuchen's als Ordner zu interpretieren. bin momentan etwas ratlos.

noch was: also teilweise läuft der Desktop ja ganz flott (bei 4Gb, Core2Duo), aber dann gibts wieder Situationen, da lässt die Antwortzeit massiv zu wünschen übrig (trotz abgeschalteter Desktop Effekte - das einzige was vielleicht besonders ist, ist dass ich jedem der 10 virtuellen Desktops ein eigenes Hintergrundbild per 'activity' verpasst hab). 

Irgendwas läuft da nicht so rund im Plasma-Universum.... Mausklick aufs PlasmaPanel in den entspr. virtuellen Desktop und sekundenlang passiert nix, dann fängt er langsam an zu kacheln und der Desktop wird aufgebaut... 

fühl mich voll an die alten CDE-Zeiten in den 90ern erinnert.

----------

